# Ausgabefenster



## Endymion (29. Dez 2010)

Es gibt ja die Klasse javax.swing.JOptionPane mit der methode showInputDialog, bei der sich ein Fenster öffnet, bei dem man etwas eingeben kann. Meine Frage ist jetzt, ob es auch eine Klasse gibt, durch die sich wie bei JOptionPane ein Fenster erzeugt wird, bei dem eine Zeichenkette ausgegeben wird.


----------



## Gast2 (29. Dez 2010)

Ja die gibt es, die heißt sogar genauso 
JOptionPane (Java 2 Platform SE v1.4.2)


----------



## Endymion (29. Dez 2010)

Ich habe eigendlich die dafür benötigte Methode gesucht. Ich habe sie nämlich nicht in der API gefunden.


----------



## Gast2 (29. Dez 2010)

Der link führt dich doch direkt zur gesuchten methode 

```
showMessageDialog
```


----------



## U2nt (29. Dez 2010)

Deine Frage ob es dafür auch ne Klasse gibt - es ist nunmal die gleiche Klasse für die beiden Methoden 


```
javax.swing.JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(null, "Hallo! Ich bin eine Nachricht :o");
```
Erstellt eine MessageBox in der Mitte des Bildschirms (deswegen das null am Anfang )


----------

